# Best Disney DS Games?



## Tangled4Rapunzel

Right here's the situation, I'm not the greatest gamer out there but do enjoy to play a DS game here and there. What I'm looking for is an easily accessible Disney game which can satisfy a basic gamer and still prove challenging. Despite having a DS for 3 years now the only games I own are Pokemon and Mario & Sonic Winter Olympics so I have very little knowledge on DS games as a whole. Could anyone be so kind as to please recommend me a good Disney game?

Many thanks guys


----------



## codie05

I can recommend you one game which is Good luck Charlie and I like it pretty much.


----------



## penguinmickdis1

The Kingdom Hearts Games are great, beyond that the club penguin ones offer a great old school point and click adventure game. Also Lego Pirates of the Caribbean. Some other games I would reccomend to you would be Dragon Quest IX, Legend of Zelda Phantom Hourglass, Legend of Zelda Spirit Tracks. Grand Theft Auto is great as long as you are of appropriate age. It is not just killing it has a deep imersive story.


----------



## JasmineEvans

We do not have games yet, but maybe soon we shall think of taking  some...Kids grow up and they see their friends playing, so we can not stop them from playing, but the games should definitely be of this kind, because I have seen so terrible games, played by kids, that I got scared...


----------



## AndreeaScott

Ducktales, Chip'n'Dale, hercules, Alladdin............. so many .. O love most of the Disney games..


----------



## jayrp

Kingdom Hearts


----------



## sillylily

Another vote for Kingdom Hearts, it's the only game that holds my attention.


----------



## Baby Pluto

I just finished playing Brave on the Xbox360, and it's available for DS too!
If you plan on seeing the movie, I would suggest doing that first before playing, as the game will give away a lot of hints and spoilers within the first few minutes!
You can chose from 4 difficulties and I think it may be just what you're looking for!


----------



## Experiment113

Baby Pluto said:
			
		

> I just finished playing Brave on the Xbox360, and it's available for DS too!
> If you plan on seeing the movie, I would suggest doing that first before playing, as the game will give away a lot of hints and spoilers within the first few minutes!
> You can chose from 4 difficulties and I think it may be just what you're looking for!



Awesome. I'll ask for it for Xmas cause I love brave. 

I like toy story 3. My bro and I always play 2gether on it.


----------



## MickeyXMinnieFan

sillylily said:


> Another vote for Kingdom Hearts, it's the only game that holds my attention.


Me 3 on that vote and if you have a 3DS, get KH3D


----------



## MerlinsApprentice

Kingdom hearts gets my vote too. If that kind of game is a little overwhelmijg (it does get pretty in depth) wreck-it-Ralph is pretty fun and simple diversion. I didn't mind Epic Mickey either...


----------



## DreamfindingJordan

Disney Friends is a really cool game, because you get to care for and play with Stitch, Dory, Pooh, and Simba. It is the best!


----------



## MissDrawingDisney

The World Ends with you is a DS game. It isn't for 3DS, but the characters are in Kingdom Hearts 3. It's made by the same company that partnered with Disney in the making of Kingdom Hearts. I don't suggest Kingdom Hearts 3 unless you really know what's going on-meaning you've played the first couple of games- because they have a hard story line to follow. Anyway, just thought I'd throw out my idea


----------



## Torres

I highly recommend Power of Illusion.

It is really easy to pick up and play, has great 3D-effects and features a whole bunch of Disney characters.

However, it is a game for the 3DS, not the 'normal' DS.


----------



## Torres

And don't forget to check out some of the classics like Aladdin, Chip and Dale, Darkwing Duck etc.  I think they can be downloaded pretty easily through the Nintendo online store.


----------



## jgh

Kingdom Hearts is a good choice.


----------



## CCMilan

Kingdom Hearts gets my vote


----------



## xianadvisor

I agree on KH


----------



## madderthanhatter

I would probably recommend the Kingdom Hearts games as well. Although I haven't tried KH3D, I know from experience that if you play 358/2 Days before you play Kingdom Hearts 2 (PS2), then you will be very confused. I suggest Kingdom Hearts Re:Coded. The games follows the same guidelines of the original game with some very noticeable alterations, but overall they are amazing games. Another good one is Tinkerbell and the Great Fairy Rescue. That will keep you busy for hours by sending you on many missions. Also Toy Story 3 and Club Penguin are very fun! Hope this helps!!


----------

